# تكنولوجيا معالجة المياهـ العادمة/الأمم المتحدةu.n.



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

تكنولوجيا معالجة المياهـ العادمة/الأمم المتحدة 
ببلدان اسيا
وبعض البلاد العربية ومن ضمنها مصر


----------



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

محمد ومحمد
ما تفتكروني واصل
وتقولوا عاوزين وظائف في الامم المتحدة
الموضوع من النت
وانا غلبان
:73::19::73::58:


----------



## جسر الأمل (26 أكتوبر 2010)

*للأسف الخط المكتوب فيه الملف مش موجود عندي لهيك طلع عندي خربشات...اذا فيك تنزل الخط بكون ممنونك!


شكرا الك*


----------



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

سلام
صراحة لم افهم المطلوب
الكتاب باللغة العربية
اعذرني/ريني


----------



## مؤيد غازي (26 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا للأخ الكريم


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جسر الأمل قال:


> *للأسف الخط المكتوب فيه الملف مش موجود عندي لهيك طلع عندي خربشات...اذا فيك تنزل الخط بكون ممنونك!*
> 
> 
> *شكرا الك*


 
أي تماما الخط مش موجود يا ريت يابشمهندس توجد لنا حل, الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## mohamed mech (26 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> محمد ومحمد
> ما تفتكروني واصل
> وتقولوا عاوزين وظائف في الامم المتحدة
> الموضوع من النت
> ...


 
اوه هو انت عندك نت و بتعرف تدور فيه كمان ده انت رائع ( محمد ميك 1995)


----------



## hamadalx (26 أكتوبر 2010)

mohamed mech قال:


> اوه هو انت عندك نت و بتعرف تدور فيه كمان ده انت رائع ( محمد ميك 1995)


 

بشمهندس عبد العاطى ................... ولا يهمك إستمر ........................هو فى نت صح؟؟؟


----------



## aati badri (26 أكتوبر 2010)

جسر الامل ورياض1
اتفضلوا

http://www.2shared.com/document/OnfSwbBv/sdpd-03-6-a1.html


----------



## م. رياض النجار (26 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> جسر الامل ورياض1
> اتفضلوا
> 
> http://www.2shared.com/document/OnfSwbBv/sdpd-03-6-a1.html


 
الله يجزيك الخير بس ياريت مو 2shared ​


----------



## مستريورك (26 أكتوبر 2010)




----------



## aati badri (27 أكتوبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> الله يجزيك الخير بس ياريت مو 2shared ​


 وبعدين معاك يارياض الخير:5:

تأمر ونحن ننفذ
جاري التحميل على آخر


----------



## aati badri (27 أكتوبر 2010)

http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?5bv30pc2vk912ml


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 أكتوبر 2010)

aati badri قال:


> وبعدين معاك يارياض الخير:5:
> 
> تأمر ونحن ننفذ
> جاري التحميل على آخر


 
بوركت وجزيت خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 أكتوبر 2010)

بالمناسبة اخي الكريم مشكلة الخط مازالت موجودة بس الحل صار عندي
لمن أراد الكتاب ووجد الخط مش ظاهر عنده حمل هذين الخطين في المرفقات إلى مجموعة خطوط ويندوز ومجموعة خطوط البرنامج​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 أكتوبر 2010)

وإذا مامشي الحال حمل البرنامج التالي على الرابط
http://mirrors.foxitsoftware.com/pub..._enu_Setup.exe​


----------



## م. رياض النجار (27 أكتوبر 2010)

وإذا مامشي الحال أدعو الله أن يفرج همك​


----------



## مستريورك (27 أكتوبر 2010)

*شكرا على هذا المجهود الرائع.*​


----------



## aati badri (27 أكتوبر 2010)

riyadh1 قال:


> وإذا مامشي الحال أدعو الله أن يفرج همك​


 
*



*​


----------



## Ma7ame7o (6 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------

